# Choix d’un Cloud



## fay14 (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous. J’aimerai votre avis svp. Je voudrai utiliser un stockage en ligne juste pour sauvegarder mes données. J’ai un IMac. iPhone. iPad. Il y en a tellement mais lequel en rapport qualité prix. J’avais Amazon illimité mais ils ont retirer l’option. Donc je veux plus me faire avoir avec un Cloud qui changera comme bon lui semble. 

Merci. Bien cordialement


----------



## bompi (27 Août 2018)

fay14 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. J’aimerai votre avis svp. Je voudrai utiliser un stockage en ligne juste pour sauvegarder mes données. J’ai un IMac. iPhone. iPad. Il y en a tellement mais lequel en rapport qualité prix. J’avais Amazon illimité mais ils ont retirer l’option. *Donc je veux plus me faire avoir avec un Cloud qui changera comme bon lui semble*.
> 
> Merci. Bien cordialement


Là, c'est difficile : on voit tous les jours des offres changer sans tenir compte de l'avis des utilisateurs.
En tout cas, si tu es attaché à ce point, ne prend pas Apple, qui a une fâcheuse tendance à n'en faire qu'à sa tête (il suffit de regarder les évolutions de ses offres logicielles pour s'en persuader).

À mon avis, tu devrais faire comme pour tout :

un récapitulatif de tous tes besoins/pré-requis :
taille de l'espace ;
quantité des flux par mois ;
qualité du réseau ;
présence en Europe seule ou pas, ainsi que "nationalité" du service (ça, c'est surtout pour certains professionnels) ;
ergonomie ;
nombre d'accès simultanés ;
systèmes connectés possibles ;
coût ;
etc.

un tableau avec, pour chaque opérateur, les valeurs pour chaque entrée.
Ensuite tu pourras faire ton choix.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Août 2018)

fay14 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. J’aimerai votre avis svp. Je voudrai utiliser un stockage en ligne juste pour sauvegarder mes données. J’ai un IMac. iPhone. iPad. Il y en a tellement mais lequel en rapport qualité prix. J’avais Amazon illimité mais ils ont retirer l’option. Donc je veux plus me faire avoir avec un Cloud qui changera comme bon lui semble.
> 
> Merci. Bien cordialement


Quand on est comme toi un "Apple User" je ne vois pas pourquoi le cloud d'Apple ne serait pas un bon choix ?
Il n'est pas parfait mais il est pratique, dans ton cas.
Par ailleurs, même si rien n'est prouvé, Apple se targue de respecter la vie privée et donc le contenu de ton cloud.


----------

